

Is it ever too early to pitch? - tittat

So recently we began working on a project that seemed to have potential to grow into a startup. By coincidence, two incubators are in town giving talks and opportunities for students to pitch. I emailed one of the groups and set up a pitch, despite them running out of slots. At first I was excited but then I began to feel like we were moving too fast.<p>After talking to my co-founder I decided to cancel the pitch. We felt like pitching at this stage would be too early since we we weren&#x27;t blocked by anything and we knew what to do next. We decided that it would be more advantageous to wait until we finish building everything.<p>What do you think? Is it ever too early to pitch your ideas to VCs&#x2F;incubators?
======
saddino
Your pitch is never "finished" because it's a living reflection of your
conviction, your passion and most importantly, a tangible _opportunity_ (for
investment, for employment, for customers).

You should pitch whenever you can, to whomever you can, until doing so is
effortless.

A pitch is foremost a test of your own faith in your project. If there is any
self-doubt, your pitch will betray it, and you will know you aren't ready (or
that the idea and your execution aren't going to cut it).

So by all means pitch. Test yourself.

